# Opinions please on radiation for inoperable brain tumor



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't have experience with canine radiation, but my sister had bone cancer and brain tumors. She withstood the radiation pretty well and survived for several years.

I PM'd you some info that may be of help for canine radiation.

All the best


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

My Meggie went through 2 half body radiation treatments after her chemo. It's a bit different from targeting one place, her entire body was exposed. I met several dogs who went through multiple rounds targeting specific body areas (mostly legs, but I did see some with heads) and the biggest effect was loss of fur and that the fur grows back white. Meggie did lose almost all her fur, but she grew it back as golden/red as ever. The doctors were amazed. She was tired for several weeks afterward and b/c she lost so much fur she was itchy for a while until it grew back. Meggie lived another 2 years after her radiation treatments and she was a happy girl. Her cancer never returned. I would certainly do it again.

My thought would be to try it and if there are adverse effects that result in lowering her quality of life, you could always stop. Certainly by doing nothing there will be adverse effects.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't have any advise about radiation but want you to know I'll be thinking of your cousin and her puppy. So tough to have to go through this


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you so much for your responses, I am so grateful. They have decided to try and see how she does. I'll let you all know, I guess it will be a long haul. I'm just so glad they will try.


----------

